# How long for Invalidity Pension Appeal



## gimp (26 Apr 2011)

Hi all
Maybe someone can advise. I applied for IP in March 2010 within 12 months of being diagnosed as I have a long term illness with no cure and was refused as i was deemed not permanently incapable of work...without even seeing me. 
I appealed this decision in May 2010 to the SW Appeals Office and got a letter 7 months later in Dec 2010 to say I would get an oral hearing, date to be advised. Now nearly into May 2011, 12 months from original appeal, and stilll no notice of a date. I have rang Appeals office a few weeks ago to be told they have no idea of a date due to backlog but i will be notified. My illness benefit has now been cut off as i have been out of work for over 2 years. Does anyone know how long this takes at present, even allowing for delays/backlogs this seems a long time, maybe someone else has similar experience and can let me know how long they waited.

Many thanks for any advice


----------



## mrsk (11 Jun 2011)

Can you apply for another benefit pending the outcome of your appeal. Having a long-term illness doesn't give you an automatic right to invalidity pension. Many people with long-term illnesses are capable of working and many continue to do so. 
 If you have no income you should contact your local community welfare officer who should assess your situation and may award you supplementary welfare allowance. However, If you have a spouse/partner any assessment may be subject to a means test.


----------

